# pensacola pier last week visit



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I visted the pier last week mon-wed. My lady and I loaded up on the pompanos and a handful of smacks. the pier visit was awesome! The locals were very friendly and knowledgable. It got crowded in the afternoons compared to mornings, but everybody got along. I learned alot from all the locals. I didnt get to catch a king, there was only a couple caught each day I was there. That pier is 10X better than okaloosa. The okaloosa had too many tourist and rude locals that act like they owned the pier. The pensacola pier is full of awesome locals! I'm ready to go back!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

sabinelakehustler said:


> I visted the pier last week mon-wed. My lady and I loaded up on the pompanos and a handful of smacks. the pier visit was awesome! The locals were very friendly and knowledgable. It got crowded in the afternoons compared to mornings, but everybody got along. I learned alot from all the locals. I didnt get to catch a king, there was only a couple caught each day I was there. That pier is 10X better than okaloosa. The okaloosa had too many tourist and rude locals that act like they owned the pier. The pensacola pier is full of awesome locals! I'm ready to go back!


 Woww, Your post goes against all others that "Quote" , Fish Pcola pier. According to some we are A holes & they will never go back there again.:thumbsup: :whistling::tt2::laughing:


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

They are a bunch of a-holes; how dare they teach me stuff, help me tie leaders, and let my son take pictures with their fish. Glad to see I'm not the only one who sees the good outweigh the occasional bad. I think this was your cobia from yesterday, wasn't it?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, It was leagle & good. He wanted a pic,,,, They have to be bigguns for pics of me with the fish.:whistling:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Yep, It was leagle & good. He wanted a pic,,,, They have to be bigguns for pics of me with the fish.:whistling:


Big Kenny, you make every fish look small :whistling:

To the others, I'm glad you all had a good time. I keep saying that just because you read some negative things from some naysayers on a fishing forum, doesn't mean that you're destined to have a bad time. Getting out there and finding out for yourself pays off!


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

fishing the pier is great and im happy you had a good time sabine. thats cool you let the liitle man get a pic with your cobe crab. the little kids always want to talk about the fish and i think its great when the guys will stop and answer their questions or let them take pictures. i remember being a kid out there on the old pier and i thought it was awesome when they would talk to me about the fish and help me catch them


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Our 3 day haul. I think we did Ok. Pretty happy with what we got. Hopefully my october trip will yield me some kings.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Man that's a really good catch! Glad to see that their are still people around that make time for the young anglers cause that is what makes the trip for them! Awesome job on both parts guys!


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad to see you and lovely wife made it back to Houston with the fish. enjoyed fishing with you 2:yes::yes:
Bob


----------

